# The APR S7 4.0 TFSI V8 Twin Turbo is here and ready for Development!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Our new S7 4.0 TFSI just showed up. The S8 should be here soon too. This should be interesting. Lots of plans for this awesome power plant! : )


----------



## ylwbeast (Oct 20, 2008)

As I have an S6 on order, can't wait to see what you guys have in store for this one!!! 540-560 bhp and 600-650 nm sounds like good numbers to me!!! I have the utmost faith in you guys!!!


----------



## BoiseAuctioneer (Oct 8, 2012)

Very interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## Protopsjacob (Feb 9, 2012)

Picked up my s6 last week cannot wait to get an extra 100 hp easy


----------



## towrig (Dec 29, 2004)

stupid easy mods for this engine. Huge power potential. The real question is how much torque can the drivetrain take. The twin clutch tranny is not as hardy as you might believe and a rebuild will be $$$$$$$$$. Does anyone have true specs about the limits for torque on the S tranny???


----------



## ylwbeast (Oct 20, 2008)

Any new development? Anxiously awaiting to see what you guys do with the S6/S7. Can you give us an update on APR's progress?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ylwbeast said:


> Any new development? Anxiously awaiting to see what you guys do with the S6/S7. Can you give us an update on APR's progress?


I'll post an update as soon as I can.


----------



## Al Pettee (Jun 20, 2009)

towrig said:


> stupid easy mods for this engine. Huge power potential. The real question is how much torque can the drivetrain take. The twin clutch tranny is not as hardy as you might believe and a rebuild will be $$$$$$$$$. Does anyone have true specs about the limits for torque on the S tranny???


One way to get a hint at the torque specs of the S-tronic (and R-tronic) trannies on the S7 (and S8) is to see what ABT and MTM have done with their conversions. MTM hasn't released their kits yet, but ABT's advertises the following numbers, stock setup-to-ABT tuning:

S7: 420HP/550Nm(405lb-ft)-to-540HP/680Nm(500lb-ft). Gains of 120HP/130Nm(95lb-ft).
S8: 520HP/650Nm(480lb-ft)-to-640HP/780Nm(575lb-ft). Gains of 120HP/130Nm(95lb-ft).

There might be more power and torque on the table, especially with mods. to the S7 intake which is more restrictive than the S8's, but north of 700Nm might be pushing it on the S7 S-tronic....


----------



## ylwbeast (Oct 20, 2008)

I was curious if there are any new updates to the upgrades for the S6/S7. I realize that you may be busy preparing for new race season Rolex-24 et al but about to take delivery of a new S6. Thanks for any new news!!


----------

